# COLOMBIA GOLD RHOM



## STREGA (Mar 13, 2005)

Hello out there rare piranha collectors thereis a new rhom on the block
may be you heard it before from Aquascape but the diamond gold rhom is a great animal.
S


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

uh







--- nice warm welcome..


----------



## STREGA (Mar 13, 2005)

here is the pic......fruitcake
S.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

ok.....looks like a rhom...what exactly makes this rhom royal?

And loose the attitude.


----------



## RRice (Feb 16, 2005)

i have a gold diamond, a little more then 4 inches from aquascape. really nice looking losing its spots and gaining gold reflectors

did a lot of moving him around first month, now that he is in a set tank, hoping his aggression will start to show.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

STREGA said:


> here is the pic......fruitcake
> S.
> [snapback]1112522[/snapback]​










looks like a rhom to me!


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

STREGA said:


> here is the pic......fruitcake
> S.
> [snapback]1112522[/snapback]​


 Is that a Colombia Gold Rhom??? It seems rather purlpe! Anyway, sweet fish nonetheless!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Same old fish with yet another new name. Nice fish I guess, I have a red eyed emperor platinum rhom from South America, he's awesome


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> Same old fish with yet another new name. Nice fish I guess, I have a red eyed emperor platinum rhom from South America, he's awesome
> [snapback]1112808[/snapback]​
























Rich, Rich, Rich...you are incorigible!!!
You do know how much I love your "red-eyed emperor platinum rhom", don't you?????









PS. When u gonna post some more pics of "my" rhom???

Jay


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm workin on a photo bonanza soon enough, gonna get good pictures of all my fish (even the betta) and make one big thread with it. Should be cool


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> I'm workin on a photo bonanza soon enough, gonna get good pictures of all my fish (even the betta) and make one big thread with it. Should be cool
> [snapback]1112835[/snapback]​


 I can't wait??? Bring 'em on!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

WOW MAN!!! WOW!!!

NICEST RHOM I HAVE EVER SEEN!!! seriously....

lets all bow down to this guy now.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Nice lOoKing rhom


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

That is just a rhom, and stop the crap attitude! f*cking rookie! You just got scammed for more money in a common rhom.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

I have a highback diamond studded Kryptonite Rohmbeus from the outer rim of kashyk! Take that eltwitcho!


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

from what i understand, rhoms are one of the FEW things colombia has issues with shipping to the rest of the world







the fish in the photo is a great specimen though. maybe i'll have one packed in coffee grounds and sent on up to round out my collection.


----------



## ElKingo (Apr 29, 2005)

Nice Rhom


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Just a nice Rhom


----------



## Brandtii (May 16, 2003)

Typical looking rhombeus.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> ok.....looks like a rhom...what exactly makes this rhom royal?
> 
> And loose the attitude.
> [snapback]1112528[/snapback]​
























Loose the attitude. You mean lose?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Doesnt look to much different then other rhoms collected elsewhere


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

oh yeah nothing beats my scarlet pumpernickel speckled piranhas :rasp:


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

STREGA said:


> Hello out there rare piranha collectors thereis a new rhom on the block
> may be you heard it before from Aquascape but the diamond gold rhom is a royal animal.
> PIC will posted shortly
> S.
> [snapback]1112513[/snapback]​


Aha Ha








Thanks for the Newbie Welcome.
My suggetion to you is you lose the Tuff guy attitude


----------



## STREGA (Mar 13, 2005)

i'm well aware it's just another rhom, i just wanted to put a little enbellishment around it. to keep the interest in piranhas going,
i'm also aware that i am a victim of scams but then we're all are, we buy them anyway beacause we like the fishes .
mr GG.i don't like threats i got a little of an attitude because of the first reply when i first posted this thread, plus after that a few more followed
did you go after them also or you ignore them may be because the're your friends.
in conclusion for those who liked the fish, glad to share with you, for the rest of the coke heads, there are a lot of medication on the market take them, you'll become better people
S.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Grosse Gurke said:
> 
> 
> > ok.....looks like a rhom...what exactly makes this rhom royal?
> ...


Give him a break. He drinks.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

"mr GG.i don't like threats "

Your Stay here will be very Short if you have attidude with the Mods Here .


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

STREGA said:


> mr GG.i don't like threats i got a little of an attitude because of the first reply when i first posted this thread, plus after that a few more followed
> did you go after them also or you ignore them may be because the're your friends.
> in conclusion for those who liked the fish, glad to share with you, for the rest of the coke heads, there are a lot of medication on the market take them, you'll become better people
> S.[snapback]1115305[/snapback]​


Once again, lighten up - and fast. Your tone is getting old (and on many people's nerves).

Cool-looking Rhom, btw


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

*passes the piece pipe to strega* here you go, calm down man.
wes


----------



## STREGA (Mar 13, 2005)

i'm basically a nice person,
from time to time i get pissed off because of the smart ass replies even from the mods. they're supposed to keep the peace instead they always spice up the threads. they should calm down too.
i know a RHOM IS A RHOM IS A ....RHOM............ETC.
But that is very booooooorrrrriing .it is much intersting talking about different color rhoms and where they come from..etc. you people seem to be jaded, may be you been on this site too long.
let's all relax
S.


----------



## STREGA (Mar 13, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> Same old fish with yet another new name. Nice fish I guess, I have a red eyed emperor platinum rhom from South America, he's awesome
> [snapback]1112808[/snapback]​


i'm thrilled!!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

STREGA said:


> mr GG.i don't like threats i got a little of an attitude because of the first reply when i first posted this thread, plus after that a few more followed
> did you go after them also or you ignore them may be because the're your friends.
> in conclusion for those who liked the fish, glad to share with you, for the rest of the coke heads, there are a lot of medication on the market take them, you'll become better people
> S.
> [snapback]1115305[/snapback]​


Well...as I see it...you asked for negative comments with your first post.



> Hello out there rare piranha collectors thereis a new rhom on the block
> may be you heard it before from Aquascape but the diamond gold rhom is a great animal.
> S


So it is hard for me to feel bad for you. If you had simply posted your thread....without the attitude.....and people started in on you....then I could see how that could be a problem. You have a way of inviting people to pick on you. You may very well be a nice person....but on this forum you have started off on a bad foot.....and you continue to push it. I would suggest just calming down and see how things go. If people continue to pick on you then give me a shout and I will look into it.


----------

